# Opc - Sql



## Human (1 März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Siemens CPU 315-2 PN/DP, die eine Ethernet-Verbindung zu einem PC hat, auf dem der OPC-Server von Siemens drauf ist.
Die Verbindung zwischen CPU und dem OPC-Server funktioniert einwandfrei.
Werte aus der CPU lassen sich mit Hilfe des "OPC Scout" anschauen und verändern.

Mein Problem ist, dass die Werte vom OPC-Server in eine MSSQL-Datenbank sollen ohne fremde Software.

Ich habe bisher noch nicht mehr als Webprogrammierung mit PHP/MySQL usw. gemacht (mit Ausnahme eines kleinen Taschenrechners mit Delphi).

Mit welcher Sprache bzw. wie wäre das am einfachsten zu realisieren?


----------



## afk (1 März 2007)

Human schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass die Werte vom OPC-Server in eine MSSQL-Datenbank sollen ohne fremde Software.
> 
> Ich habe bisher noch nicht mehr als Webprogrammierung mit PHP/MySQL usw. gemacht (mit Ausnahme eines kleinen Taschenrechners mit Delphi).
> 
> Mit welcher Sprache bzw. wie wäre das am einfachsten zu realisieren?


Delphi ist schon ganz gut, damit läßt sich die Anbindung an die Datenbank recht leicht realisieren, und für den OPC-Zugriff gibt es fertige Komponenten zu kaufen (da kann Question_mark bestimmt was empfehlen ). Wenn Du keine Erfahrung mit OPC hast, dann ist eine fertige Komponente empfehlenswert, zumindest dann, wenn ein rasches Ergebnis erwünscht ist.

Wenn es ganz kostenlos gehen soll, dann mußt Du dich mal mit dem Handbuch zum OPC-Server von Siemens befassen, da ist eine recht gute Einführung zur Anbindung an den OPC-Server drin, allerdings nur für VB und C.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Question_mark (3 März 2007)

Hallo,



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> da kann Question_mark bestimmt was empfehlen ).



Uuuupppss. hat mich jemand gerufen  

Aber afk hat schon recht, Delphi ist vor allem bei Datenbank-Anbindungen erste Wahl.

@Human : Aber vielleicht ist der Link hier interessant für Dich

http://www.opctest.com/vopctods.pdf

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (4 März 2007)

*Kostenlos oder umsonst*

Hallo,



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es ganz kostenlos gehen soll, dann mußt Du dich mal mit dem Handbuch zum OPC-Server von Siemens befassen,



Das ist nicht ganz kostenlos, es kostet zwar nicht direkt eine Menge Euronen, aber eine ganze Menge Zeit. Und Zeit ist Geld ...



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> ist eine fertige Komponente empfehlenswert


 
Genau meine Meinung, ist immer billiger als selber machen. Komponente kaufen, installieren und fertig.
Aber manchmal kann ich es mir (genau wie Du) nicht verkneifen, sowas selber zu programmieren. Der Vorteil dabei ist halt : Wir haben verstanden, wie das ganze funktioniert  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Human (4 März 2007)

@afk & Question_mark
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Ich habe es bereits geschafft eine Verbindung zum OPC aufzubauen, eine Gruppe anzulegen und ein Item zu erstellen. 

Morgen kommt dann dran das Item mal anzuschauen (hoffentlich).

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo ein Beispiel bzw. ein Tutorial, für Delphi-MSSQL?

Gruß Human


----------



## Question_mark (4 März 2007)

*OPC-Server, Datenbank und Delphi*

Hallo,



			
				Human schrieb:
			
		

> eine Verbindung zum OPC aufzubauen, eine Gruppe anzulegen und ein Item zu erstellen.



Wenn ich fragen darf, mit welchem OPC-Client hast Du das geschafft ? Mit dem Simatic.Net OPC-Scout oder schon in Delphi ???



			
				Human schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo ein Beispiel bzw. ein Tutorial, für Delphi-MSSQL?



Gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Ist aber egal, wenn Du die Komponenten von CoreLab benutzt, decken die alle spezifischen Eigenheiten des jeweiligen Datenbank-Servers (MS-SQL oder Oracle) ab. Darum brauchst Du dich dann nicht mehr zu kümmern. 
Du musst Deine SQL-Statements nur an den jeweiligen Dialekt des Datenbank-Servers anpassen. Dazu gibt es schon ausreichend Literatur, als Beispiel hier
nur : "SQL Server 2005 Der schnelle Einstieg" aus dem Addison-Wesley-Verlag. Autoren sind Klemens Konopasek und Ernst Tiemeyer.
ISBN-13 = 978-3-8273-2349-1

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Human (5 März 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf, mit welchem OPC-Client hast Du das geschafft ? Mit dem Simatic.Net OPC-Scout oder schon in Delphi ???


 
Das habe ich schon mit Delphi geschafft, das im OPC-Scout zu finden war da ja noch die einfachste Aufgabe. 



Question_mark schrieb:


> Gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Ist aber egal, wenn Du die Komponenten von CoreLab benutzt, decken die alle spezifischen Eigenheiten des jeweiligen Datenbank-Servers (MS-SQL oder Oracle) ab. Darum brauchst Du dich dann nicht mehr zu kümmern.
> Du musst Deine SQL-Statements nur an den jeweiligen Dialekt des Datenbank-Servers anpassen. Dazu gibt es schon ausreichend Literatur, als Beispiel hier
> nur : "SQL Server 2005 Der schnelle Einstieg" aus dem Addison-Wesley-Verlag. Autoren sind Klemens Konopasek und Ernst Tiemeyer.
> ISBN-13 = 978-3-8273-2349-1


 
Mit MySQL habe ich bereits einige Erfahrung gesammelt und habe auch schon so einige nette Sachen (z.B. einen Online-Shop) realisiert und das mit den SQL-Befehlen wird sicher nicht das Problem sein und das mit dem Dialekt wird hoffentlich auch nicht das Problem als alter Schwabe.


----------



## Question_mark (5 März 2007)

*Gruss ins Schwobeländle*

Hallo,



			
				Human schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich schon mit Delphi geschafft,



Dann bist Du weit genug, der Rest ist dann kein Problem mehr.



			
				Human schrieb:
			
		

> auch nicht das Problem als alter Schwabe



Ach so, Du bist aus dem Schwobeländle ...

Also gewohnt, isoliert in einer fremdsprachlichen Umgebung unter dem ständigen Druck der ausserirdischen Umwelt sich artikulieren zu müssen...
Ich habe Nachsicht mit Dir, wegen der Probleme Deiner Herkunft  

Ich hör jetzt lieber auf, der Rainer Hönle spricht jetzt schon seit Monaten nicht mehr mit mir  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Human (5 März 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Dann bist Du weit genug, der Rest ist dann kein Problem mehr.


 
OK, ich geb zu, dass ich da schon etwas/bisschen/einiges aus dem Source von dem OPC-Client von http://www.opcconnect.com kopiert habe... aber langsam glaube ich zu verstehen wie Delphi funktioniert...

Das Programm, das ich schreiben soll ist mehr oder weniger die "Aufnahmeprüfung" um in die Programmierabteilung aufgenommen zu werden, aber irgendwie werde ich den Rest sicher schaffen, hab ja schon sehr gute Lösungsansätze hier bekommen.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Ach so, Du bist aus dem Schwobeländle ...
> 
> Also gewohnt, isoliert in einer fremdsprachlichen Umgebung unter dem ständigen Druck der ausserirdischen Umwelt sich artikulieren zu müssen...
> Ich habe Nachsicht mit Dir, wegen der Probleme Deiner Herkunft


 
Wirklich Probleme mit meiner Herkunft habe ich zum Glück nicht, nur die Nicht-Schwaben haben hin und wieder Probleme das "breite" Schwäbisch zu verstehen, aber das ist weniger mein Problem. :twisted:



Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich hör jetzt lieber auf, der Rainer Hönle spricht jetzt schon seit Monaten nicht mehr mit mir


 
Wegen mir musst du nicht aufhören, hab mal eine Zeit lang in Baden gelebt, das sind richtig extreme Schwaben-Hasser und nehme solche Aussagen ehr als Kompliment meiner Herkunft auf!


----------



## afk (5 März 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ach so, Du bist aus dem Schwobeländle ...
> 
> Also gewohnt, isoliert in einer fremdsprachlichen Umgebung unter dem ständigen Druck der ausserirdischen Umwelt sich artikulieren zu müssen...
> Ich habe Nachsicht mit Dir, wegen der Probleme Deiner Herkunft


Dir werd' ich noch mal 'nen Ball zuwerfen ... komm Du nur zum nächsten Forumstreffen ... :sb6: 



Human schrieb:


> Mit MySQL habe ich bereits einige Erfahrung gesammelt und habe auch schon so einige nette Sachen (z.B. einen Online-Shop) realisiert und das mit den SQL-Befehlen wird sicher nicht das Problem sein und das mit dem Dialekt wird hoffentlich auch nicht das Problem als alter Schwabe.


Ist mit Sicherheit kein Problem, der "Grundwortschatz" ist gleich, und mehr sollte für die genannte Aufgabe nicht nötig sein. Wenn Du in Deiner Delphi-Version die ADO-Komponenten hast, dann probier es mal mit denen, damit geht es recht einfach.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Human (6 März 2007)

Die Datenbankanbindung funktioniert jetzt langsam auch mit den ADO-Komponenten.

Dann müsste das ja bald funktionieren (mein Chef ist zumindest mal besgeistert). 

Vielen Dank euch beiden!


----------

